# Carolina Panthers on top of NFC South this year baby!!!!



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

The Panthers are no joke this year. Just added RB Tolbert from San Diego. Already have two top 10 backs in the league, we didnt even need Tolbert but Chud and Rivera have sneaky things up there sleaves. I smell Super Bowl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freeshit (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree, can't wait for Beason to get back on the field, defense really suffered this year


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

freeshit said:


> I agree, can't wait for Beason to get back on the field, defense really suffered this year


Yeah same here. I really hope he comes back at or near 100%. What you think were going to go after in the draft? Im liking DE Q. Coples out of UNC. However, I really really hope Morris Claiborne falls to #9, and if he doesnt, I hope the Bucs dont go after him.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 4, 2012)

will surely be an exciting division to watch this year. we'll see if cam can top last years heroics by getting more wins.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah thats the plan. Better Defense+Same Potent Offense= More Wins and a win at home against Manning and the Broncos.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 4, 2012)

We def need the DE and the Dline to get beefed up. I am hearing Jonathan Stewart may get away after this season.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello, our former GM really screwed-up...we'll take Greg Olsen back now.

Yep, Panthers are loaded and Rivera is as solid as they come. The Falcons mortgaged their franchise on a WR, and of course NO is in for a rough year.

Carolina should finish 11-5, although Tampa might put up a fight for the division crown. But I still think the Panthers will ultimately control their division, and when you can do that you control your own destiny.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 6, 2012)

freeshit said:


> We def need the DE and the Dline to get beefed up. I am hearing Jonathan Stewart may get away after this season.


That's the word I hear as well. But my God I hope not! I'd rather get rid of DeAngelo Williams than J. Stewart. Maybe he will take a lot less money next year just to stay with the team. Its like why not trade him for a first round pick this year than get nothing for him next year. I'd hate to see him leave but I'd hate it even worst if he left and we got nothing in return.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 6, 2012)

I am in Chicago. Panthers and Bears are my teams. If Stewart leaves I hope we get him in Chicago. Forte and cutting it to me.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope he goes to a AFC team so I know the Panthers will never have to play against him. I think the Steelers will get him or at least make a nice offer next season. I think Hurney will work his salary cap magic to keep him around.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 24, 2012)

Almost draft time. I sure hope Marty Hurney doesn't trade up. We need to draft Coples at DE.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2012)

willhmx04 said:


> That's the word I hear as well. But my God I hope not! I'd rather get rid of DeAngelo Williams than J. Stewart. Maybe he will take a lot less money next year just to stay with the team. Its like why not trade him for a first round pick this year than get nothing for him next year. I'd hate to see him leave but I'd hate it even worst if he left and we got nothing in return.



you would be very lucky to get a 3rd round pick for stewart probably a 4th round is doable....


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2012)

cam is much better than i thought... i think the panthers win 10 games this year..the defense blows and needs to get much better


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> you would be very lucky to get a 3rd round pick for stewart probably a 4th round is doable....


Your probably right about the 3rd, but thats crazy! He's averaged over 5 ypc for his career as a back-up. He was rated in an article I read (the later part of last season) as #1 Most elusive RB in the NFL. Thats huge for a back-up.



Corso312 said:


> cam is much better than i thought... i think the panthers win 10 games this year..the defense blows and needs to get much better


I hope 10 but I'd be happy with going at least .500 on the season. As for the DEFENSE it can only get better with the return of Beason. I'd like to include T. Davis into that compliment but coming off his 3rd ACL tear, not sure how long he's going to last. He hasn't played a full season in the last 3 years combined. We need to address the LB position in maybe the second round?!?!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2012)

i like stewart but running backs are a dime a dozen ..made to be used and abused .... not too much value is placed on running backs nowadays ..wideouts and tight ends are more valuable now with all the rule changes.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

cam had a good rookie season and all but they still aint gonna be on top


----------



## willhmx04 (Aug 1, 2012)

Panthers are making great progress in Traing Camp. Its pretty lame that NFL Network hasnt covered them one time. Ive seen the Frets about 20 times, fair? Absolutely NOT! We'll see who gets smacked around in Preseason game 3 @ the Jets


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 1, 2012)

Cam will have another amazing season but they don't have the defense to stop teams from scoring


----------



## willhmx04 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd have to disagree. The Panthers got more publicity last year because of the great things Cam was doing. What you may not have seen is that Beason who is MLB went down with an ACL tear in week 1. Beason is the leader of the defense. We were middle of the pack in 2010 right around 13-14 and had no offense at all. The D was out there more than ALOT. They carried over that same Defense into last season plus added a run stopper in Ron Edwards (DT). However, he didnt get to play a down due to a pre preseason injury that sidelined him the whole season. So, we had many injuries to starting players on defense and had to play two rookies (Fua, McClain) at defensive tackle who weren't ready by a long shot. On top of all that we had no solid depth at LB or DT. This year Beason feels 100% and Edwards is providing that veteran presence. With all that being said, the defense is really very solid contrary to what people and anylists have said on the sports networks. They just never got recognition because they had a player as exciting as Cam to cover.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 1, 2012)

I can see the reason for optimism, they got good young talent.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 2, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> cam had a good rookie season and all but they still aint gonna be on top


They need more help on the defensive end one or two more drafts and they should be solid on both sides of the ball... Cam Newton would throw for at least 3 or 4 touchdowns a game last season and the Carolina defense shit the bed every time and let the opponents come right back!! I got to witness Cam Newton ( who thought would be a bust) light up the AZ CArdinals for 400 yards on his very first NFL game.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

they just got a great rookie lb but they need more help but cam is going to have another crazy seaon


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cam looks great..but I would ease up on him running with the ball to lesson the chance of an injury.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 3, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> they just got a great rookie lb but they need more help but cam is going to have another crazy seaon


I agree he just needs a solid defense so he doesnt have to carry the whole team by himself.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 3, 2012)

This kid revitalized the career of Steve Smith!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 3, 2012)

yea steve smith is back and better then before but they need cbs


----------

